# Cross Country Cafe trip & Oregon 2008 trip (CNO, EB, Cascades)



## Chi_Train_Fan (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello!

I'm posting pictures from my round trip on The City of New Orleans to try the new Cross Country Cafe with the finished Diner Lounge design. I'm also on a week long vacation in Oregon. Took the Empire Builder and Cascades out, and will reverse next week to get home. I don't have a trip report finished, but I do have pictures starting to post.

Click here and scroll to the bottom of the page.

Cheers,

David Z

Chicago, IL


----------



## MrFSS (Feb 2, 2008)

CHI_Amtrak_Fan said:


> Hello!
> I'm posting pictures from my round trip on The City of New Orleans to try the new Cross Country Cafe with the finished Diner Lounge design. I'm also on a week long vacation in Oregon. Took the Empire Builder and Cascades out, and will reverse next week to get home. I don't have a trip report finished, but I do have pictures starting to post.
> 
> Click here and scroll to the bottom of the page.
> ...


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mercedeslove (Feb 3, 2008)

those are some huge shrimp!


----------



## had8ley (Feb 3, 2008)

mercedeslove said:


> those are some huge shrimp!


And well worth $6.50 !!!


----------

